# اللهجة السورية: طنبورة



## momai

في سوريا نستخدم هذه الكلمة بمعنى قنبلة , هل توجد هذه الكلمة في امكنة اخرى. وهل تدعون القنبلة بشيء اخر في بلدكم؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

باللهجة المغربية : قنبولة


----------



## akhooha

هل هناك أي علاقة بين "الطنبور" (الذي يُستخدم في الري) و"الطنبورة"؟​


----------



## momai

akhooha said:


> هل هناك أي علاقة بين "الطنبور" (الذي يُستخدم في الري) و"الطنبورة"؟​



الحقيقة لا اعرف لكن يوجد الكثير من الكلمات المشابهة باللفظ لها مثلا ألة البزق في سوريا هي ايضا الطنبورة ويوجد ايضا العربة التي يجرها حصان تدعى طُنبر,ويوجد ايضا الطنبور وهو ألة من الات الري ولا اعرف ما العلاقة بينهم جميعا.


----------



## Yasser Alwan

في العراق نقول في مثل شعبي - عرب وين وطنبورة وين - لكن صراحة لا افهم معنى الطنبورة هنا  ومعنى المثل انك تتحدث في موضوع بعيد


----------



## djara

في تونس الطنبور هو الطبل


----------

